# Will Ultegra go 11 Speed, soon?



## krtassoc

Will Ultegra go 11 speed, soon...and is so will Ultegra Di2 get upgrades similar to the new Dura Ace Di2? What do you think...any rumors floating around, out there?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Actually Dura Ace got upgrades similar to the Ultegra Di2. 
Ultegra introduced the smaller wires, simpler harness, and programmability of the controls.
Going from 10 to 11 speed may be a matter of programming as well, no other change necessary except the casette.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

Given Shimano's product cycle, and that Dura Ace Di2 11 speed won't be available till december (if that doesn't slip), I would expect 11 speed Ultegra in summer / fall 2013.


----------



## riverc0il

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Going from 10 to 11 speed may be a matter of programming as well, no other change necessary except the casette.


I would like to see something official about this. I'm debating a new bike purchase with UDi2. But I refuse to make a purchase this year when they are going to offer the tighter gear range of 11 speed in late 2013. 

Has there been any official press regarding if current Dura Ace Di2 can be upgraded to 11 speed just by adding the cassette/chain/RD? Firmware upgrade only? I don't mind a small upgrade price later to get something now but a full groupset switch in a little over a year to take advantage of 11sp would be asking too much. I hope Shimano makes current Di2 forward compatible to 11sp.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Hang on I said MAY and hacking the OS would likely be done by, well hackers, rather than Shimano. Maybe the Pirate Bay will have Di2 software someday.
Obviously the software controls the movement of the derailleur, so it should be possible to change the amount of movement per shift by rewriting the script.

Good articles on both 11 speed DA groups (mech and electric) on bikeradar.


----------



## Rick Draper

I am in the same sort of position. I am looking to buy a new group set for my new frame and while I like the look of UDi2 I cannot commit to buying it until I know if it will be possible to update it to 11 speed without needing a full groupset.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Everything I've read (including from dealers) is that Ultegra Di2 is upgradeable as the software is the same as new DA9070. 


> "Even though Ultegra Di2 doesn’t have any mechanical changes for 2013, it rides the coat tails of Dura-Ace Di2 9070 and gains some cool upgrades. Since the two Di2 groups will now be sharing the same E-tube wiring harness, the new three or five port junction box can be used with Ultegra, allowing satellite shifters to be added (satellite shifters were not available for Ultegra Di2 for 2012). But, the biggest news is that with an 11-speed wheel, cassette and chain upgrade, the current 10-speed Ultegra Di2 can be converted to 11-speed. Syncing your system to the E-tube software will give you the option of changing the shifters and derailleurs from 10 to 11-speed"
> 
> FEATURES: SHIMANO DURA-ACE GOES 11-SPEED


----------



## Cut.Aussie

As someone who already enjoys the pleasure of riding Ultegra Di2 on my Cervelo RS & my Look 566 I don't think I would be holding my breath waiting for Ultegra Di2 to go 11 speed anytime soon and life is too short to not enjoy everything Di2 offers now.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Cut.Aussie said:


> As someone who already enjoys the pleasure of riding Ultegra Di2 on my Cervelo RS & my Look 566 I don't think I would be holding my breath waiting for Ultegra Di2 to go 11 speed anytime soon and life is too short to not enjoy everything Di2 offers now.


and that's the beauty of it, you can "eat your cake and have it". Buy 'Ui2' now, ride it as is and then update it to 11 whenever you have the funds/need. :thumbsup:
There may even be a fair few 2012 Ultegra Di2 bikes discounted soon once the 2013 models are announced.


----------



## ralph1

Of course it will, all high end changes trickle down to the lower groups sooner or later.

cheers

Pete


----------



## Sandro Orbea

*hi*



Sven_Nijs said:


> Everything I've read (including from dealers) is that Ultegra Di2 is upgradeable as the software is the same as new DA9070.


I buy the Ultegra Di2 and is possible use with new system shimano 11speed?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Sandro Orbea said:


> I buy the Ultegra Di2 and is possible use with new system shimano 11speed?





> Could current Ultegra eventually be changed to 11 speed through a simple firm ware update? We don’t see any reason why this wouldn’t be the case.


Shimano 2013, Part 2, 9070 Di2 Dura-Ace - Fair Wheel Bikes


----------



## antihero77

U can't go from 10sp to 11sp and just change a cassette.


----------



## mpcbike

antihero77 said:


> U can't go from 10sp to 11sp and just change a cassette.


It actuay may be that simple. Shimano techs will not say "yes" to it working, but they also firmly did not say "no"! All parts are dumb, junction boxes are "smart" and current Rr.der has the range of motion to cover an extra gear. Unless an unknown issue crops up, it seems like you will be able to swap a few parts and have 11 speed Ultegra Di2...


----------



## Sven_Nijs

antihero77 said:


> U can't go from 10sp to 11sp and just change a cassette.


You'd need an 11spd compatible rear wheel to go with the cassette but that and some software hacking may be all you need...


----------



## antihero77

I have ui2 and wanted to buy new dura ace 11sp crank. Shimano said I can not swap my crank would have to change the entire gruppo.


----------



## mpcbike

antihero77 said:


> I have ui2 and wanted to buy new dura ace 11sp crank. Shimano said I can not swap my crank would have to change the entire gruppo.


Pretty high likelyhood that the new cranks will work just fine with 10s chain. I believe width is the same? May not be as amazing as whole gruppo, but bet it'd work!


----------



## metoou2

11 speed


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Sven_Nijs said:


> You'd need an 11spd compatible rear wheel to go with the cassette but that and some software hacking may be all you need...


Honestly I'm not sure I would believe whoever at Shimano told you that, like you I have also been eyeing off the new DA crank for my bike and I have just placed an order for the new DA Di2 DR which I hope with work with the rest of my Ultegra Di2 kit. First part of a slow upgrade process, bit by bit from U Di2 to DA Di2 for me.


----------



## metoou2

Mr. Aussie,
it is now common knowledge that the D- Ace 11spd cassette requires its own unique free hub. It won't fit the existing Shimano 10 speed free hub.


----------



## VKW

Cut.Aussie said:


> Honestly I'm not sure I would believe whoever at Shimano told you that, like you I have also been eyeing off the new DA crank for my bike and I have just placed an order for the new DA Di2 DR which I hope with work with the rest of my Ultegra Di2 kit. First part of a slow upgrade process, bit by bit from U Di2 to DA Di2 for me.


Let us know if this works! I'm building my bike up now and had already bought an ultegra di2 electronic set. I'm banking on keeping my Ultegra di2 shifters and FD and replacing the rear derailleur to DA 9070 di2. Along with a 11 speed wheelset, cassette, DA-9000 crank and chain, I'm hoping I can get an Ultegra/DA di2 hybrid to reduce costs. Do you know when you are expecting to get your DA 9070 di2 rear derailleur?


----------



## mpcbike

VKW said:


> Let us know if this works! I'm building my bike up now and had already bought an ultegra di2 electronic set. I'm banking on keeping my Ultegra di2 shifters and FD and replacing the rear derailleur to DA 9070 di2. Along with a 11 speed wheelset, cassette, DA-9000 crank and chain, I'm hoping I can get an Ultegra/DA di2 hybrid to reduce costs. Do you know when you are expecting to get your DA 9070 di2 rear derailleur?



From discussion with Shimano techs(who would officially confirm nor deny anything) I'm led to believe you DO NOT need a 9070 rear derailleur to convert Ultegra to 11. Firmware, cassette, chain & compatable wheel should be all. Only concern with RD is travel & on many if not most frames. the Ultegra di2 rd should make both ends of cassette no problem!


----------



## izza

Here in UK I spoke to someone at Specialized head office who said Ui2 11 speed is on its way.

Corroboration: you can now get 6770, 10 speed, Ui2 upgrade kits with over 40% off - so the retailers must know an upgrade is coming soon to dump their stock.


----------



## metoou2

izza said:


> Here in UK I spoke to someone at Specialized head office who said Ui2 11 speed is on its way.
> 
> Corroboration: you can now get 6770, 10 speed, Ui2 upgrade kits with over 40% off - so the retailers must know an upgrade is coming soon to dump their stock.


Could you use your incredible connection and ask if he / she knows when Ultegra (11)spd mechanical will be available her in the States?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

VKW said:


> Along with a 11 speed wheelset, cassette, DA-9000 crank and chain, I'm hoping I can get an Ultegra/DA di2 hybrid to reduce costs.


Use 10 cogs from an 11 cog set and keep your 10 speed wheels. Get the 11-25, take out the 17, Works fine.


----------



## metoou2

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Use 10 cogs from an 11 cog set and keep your 10 speed wheels. Get the 11-25, take out the 17, Works fine.


That's my plan. except I'm pulling the (16) tooth cog. The (17) is attached to a spider on the 11 - 25 version.
The BIG problem is getting my hands on an (11) spd Ultegra cassette (I know they don't exist.......... yet). I'm not forking over the cash for the DA9K cassette.


----------



## metoou2

izza said:


> Here in UK I spoke to someone at Specialized head office who said Ui2 11 speed is on its way.
> 
> Corroboration: you can now get 6770, 10 speed, Ui2 upgrade kits with over 40% off - so the retailers must know an upgrade is coming soon to dump their stock.





metoou2 said:


> Could you use your incredible connection and ask if he / she knows when Ultegra (11)spd mechanical will be available her in the States?


Scratch what I said.............the real question is when will the *first* Ultegra (11) spd of *either* the mechanical or the electronic be out. *All I need is that (11) spd Ultegra cassette.*


----------



## VKW

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Use 10 cogs from an 11 cog set and keep your 10 speed wheels. Get the 11-25, take out the 17, Works fine.


That was my original plan when I was going to buy a new set of 10 speed aero wheels. I didn't have wheels for the new bike and planned on keeping my old 9 speed wheelset on my other bike. I even bought some 10 speed cog spacers. Over time, I convinced myself if I'm buying new parts anyways why not go 11 speed.


----------



## izza

metoou2 said:


> Scratch what I said.............the real question is when will the *first* Ultegra (11) spd of *either* the mechanical or the electronic be out. *All I need is that (11) spd Ultegra cassette.*


Model year 2014 - so that will be last few months of 2013. With 42% off, I've gone for 10 speed Ui2 now.


----------



## metoou2

Thanks izza. Last few months of 2013.............that's a long time to wait.

O.K. so I'm a pro who helps Cadel put the finishing touches on his training every year. Any chance your Specialized connection could send me out a few Ultegra cassettes as soon as they come out of the factory? 

(a pro begging for parts on the RBR Forums, ya that's me :mad2 I'm dying over here!


----------



## izza

metoou2 said:


> Thanks izza. Last few months of 2013.............that's a long time to wait.
> 
> O.K. so I'm a pro who helps Cadel put the finishing touches on his training every year. Any chance your Specialized connection could send me out a few Ultegra cassettes as soon as they come out of the factory?
> 
> (a pro begging for parts on the RBR Forums, ya that's me :mad2 I'm dying over here!


Join the queue - I'll tell you how I get on!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

izza said:


> Model year 2014 - so that will be last few months of 2013. With 42% off, I've gone for 10 speed Ui2 now.


If it's anything like the 6070 and 9070 launches, we mere mortals won't see the Di2 version on bikes/shelves until January or even February.


----------



## pataww2001

I'm definitely interested in converting from my ultegra Di2 10 sp setup to the ultegra 11 speed setup. I already have the 11 speed compatible rear wheel....


----------

